# Offer Comparison



## popupopi (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi,

I received an offer with all inclusive salary annual salary 336,000 AED in Abu Dhabi. I am from Delhi and have package in INR 3,250,000. Is it worth for me to except this offer. I am married and have two kids with whom I plan to move. Please advice.

Thanks
PP


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It helps people to know what you do me the ages of your children.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

28k per month is enough if you are realistic about budgets for housing and schools - a 2 bedroom apartment out of the city centre and a good Indian school (if you can get places) is MUCH cheaper than a 3 bed place in the city and an expensive UK or US curriculum school.

If you have sensible expectations you can have a decent lifestyle and save with the salary you've been offered, but maybe check if your employer will pay rent in advance and deduct from you monthly - starting out costs for accommodation, furniture etc and schools can be difficult as usually paid in advance.


----------



## popupopi (Jun 17, 2016)

I have 2 kids age 4 and 1


----------

